# 921 connected to two HDTV's



## MrFooks (Nov 20, 2004)

I have 2 921's, one upstairs one down.
Downstairs I have a HD DLp Mits and upstairs I have a HD plasma Panasonic.
My wife records so much that there always timer conflicts showing up, so during a major remodel downstairs I threaded a 25ft HDMI and fiber optic cable to bring the signal from downstairs to upstairs too meaning she now has two 921's to pick from.
The Denon 2807 upstairs has two HDMI in's and one out allowing me to feed both 921's into that surround receiver.
I want to know since I haven't connected the two tv's yet to the 921 downstairs, on account of the fact that the new carpet has not arrived yet, whether I can use component HD and HDMI simulataneously to two tv's, or is that something only the 622 can handle.
Thanks


----------

